# Newbie bottles



## goodman1966 (Jul 28, 2013)

New member. Some of my collection


----------



## goodman1966 (Jul 28, 2013)

One more


----------



## Bottleworm (Jul 28, 2013)

Pretty nice bottles for being a newbie. I really like the Reese Chem Co. I have always wanted one just because of their look. They also made one in cobalt. Nice bottles.


----------



## epackage (Jul 28, 2013)

Welcome to the forum, nice starting point, good luck... Jim


----------



## goodman1966 (Jul 29, 2013)

Bottleworm, I would be willing to trade the Reese for an ink or eye wash nothing fancy as I don't really know the value of the Reese. E- mail me if you want to work something out. It does have a lip chip and is a dug bottle. Here is a pic


----------

